# What's the 411 on 40k Service & the "DSG Service"



## alliet (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm coming up on my 40k service and was told in advance that completing the service would be expensive. After researching several forums (and taking their advice), I placed several calls to different VW dealerships inquirying as to the price of the 40k service (Anywhere from $399 to $720). Never once did the service advisor ask me if I wanted to complete the DSG service. 

My question is this: What exactly is the DSG service? The 40k service in the service manual states that among everything else it includes, the DSG transmission fluid and filter is replaced. 
(I tried attaching a picture of the 40K Service from the Service Manual...but failed:thumbdown 

So is the DSG Service above and beyond that? If yes, what exactly more are they doing? 

If the 40k service does NOT include the DSG transmission fluid and filter change...why would the service manual say it is in the service manual? Seems a little sketchy to me to pull something out of the 40K Services and charge several hundred dollars more. 

I'm trying to justify the $$$ I'm about to lay down on servicing my vw eos.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

alliet said:


> I'm coming up on my 40k service and was told in advance that completing the service would be expensive. After researching several forums (and taking their advice), I placed several calls to different VW dealerships inquirying as to the price of the 40k service (Anywhere from $399 to $720). Never once did the service advisor ask me if I wanted to complete the DSG service.
> 
> My question is this: What exactly is the DSG service? The 40k service in the service manual states that among everything else it includes, the DSG transmission fluid and filter is replaced.
> (I tried attaching a picture of the 40K Service from the Service Manual...but failed:thumbdown
> ...


 
Servicing the DSG tranny is part of the 40k service requirement and is the most expensive part of it. 

The pan has to be dropped and at the hourly rate of our Dealer Service departments, this relates to a high expense, plus the astronomical cost of the tranny fluid.


----------



## pierhelton (Sep 1, 2007)

*dsg service*

My dealer didn't service the tranny at 40 k or at 80k couldn't find the requirement in the 07 owners manuel but didn't look all that hard either. At 102 k on a trip to Florida 500 miles and doing 80 mph and in 100 degree heat the transmission lights p r d s began to flash and the car lost serious power. We stopped in the Florida welcome station and started reading the book to find out what was going on. We didn't turn the car off and the lights stopped blinking and off we went. 

Two hours later the blink returned but the car kept going, we slowed down some, they stopped blinking, we sped up they started to blink again so we slowed down again. In Florida we took it to a VW dealer in Sarasota they said, probably needs service. He wondered why I hadn't had the service done before? Best answer I had was "because" Cost me a service charge and a heat sensor way up in the tranny somewhere to the tune of $850, add the oil change for busting the 100,000 mile threshold and its all good. 

On the way home and up to now 105,000 seems to be ok. Drive on!


----------



## alliet (Jul 15, 2011)

It just seems very misleading. When I called the dealership to schedule my 40k service, they NEVER asked or said one thing about the DSG Service. I would think to the ordinary person owning a vw that when they look at the "40K service" in the service manual they would (rightfully) assume that everything listed - i.e. the "Transmission DSG: Change filter and fluid" - is included. It does not explain that its an extra cost or additional. Also, the "Additional Services" does not list anything regarding the same.

To beat the point home: its like if I called to schedule a 40k service expecting an oil change (because its listed in what is done at 40k) and they don't do it because "its extra"....yet they don't tell me its extra. And like I said: Its listed under the 40k service so why would anyone thats not car savy think its not included? :screwy:

I don't know too much about cars....so I would not have found out that "Transmission DSG: Change filter and fluid" was not included in the 40k service price if I didn't look on forums regarding the price.


----------



## ravenblack67 (Jan 27, 2008)

The 40, 000 Mile service should consists of replacing DSG fluid and Filter at a minimum. It is a complex job, requiring expensive fluid and special tools. I recommend having it done. In addition, at 40,000 miles, the technician should inspect the ribbed belt and test the rollover protection syste,. My information is for the 2008 Model year.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

If your service inteval from the owner's manual set is like mine you will find that it list services required for more than one model. This is VW suggested services. Anything identfied with a particular model may have an extra charge. The 40k has a lot of stuff listed so it is time intensive. It would be nice to get a total for all work going in. My service advisor had prices for the general maintenance and for the DSG service and told me of both before I gave them the car. The DSG service should be about $400 by itself. Two different dealers gave me that figure. By the way you get a sparkplug change at 60k and I am guessing that price may not be part of the basic package.


----------



## dasdub89 (May 3, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> Servicing the DSG tranny is part of the 40k service requirement and is the most expensive part of it.
> 
> The pan has to be dropped and at the hourly rate of our Dealer Service departments, this relates to a high expense, plus the astronomical cost of the tranny fluid.




vw tech here.. false. the DSG service is not included in the 40k service. many dealerships say it is to pull a few more bucks out of ur pocket. the 40k however is one of THE most importance maintanence ull have done on the car. the 40k service is expensive due to all the parts being changed, (spark plugs, oil change, pollen filter, air filter, and brake fluid flush). these all contribute to a high price. Generally the delaer will charge about 4 labor hours for the 40k service. the dsg service is a fulid filter change, and new fluid. however, im pretty sure there is a recall on the mech units for the DSG. this is no charge to the customer since its a recall. something to run by ur service advisor next time u speak with them. dsg is not part of 40k service.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dasdub89 said:


> vw tech here.. false. the DSG service is not included in the 40k service. many dealerships say it is to pull a few more bucks out of ur pocket. the 40k however is one of THE most importance maintanence ull have done on the car. the 40k service is expensive due to all the parts being changed, (spark plugs, oil change, pollen filter, air filter, and brake fluid flush). these all contribute to a high price. Generally the delaer will charge about 4 labor hours for the 40k service. the dsg service is a fulid filter change, and new fluid. however, im pretty sure there is a recall on the mech units for the DSG. this is no charge to the customer since its a recall. something to run by ur service advisor next time u speak with them. dsg is not part of 40k service.


Good info. Tnx.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

We will limit this info to 07 and 08 Eos as 09 and new went to a slightly different maintenance schedule. In the owner's manual kit Booklet 1.1 page 9 of the Maintenance schedule says this of DSG and 40k service- DSG transmission change Fluid and filter where applicable. An for spark plugs it says the following under 40k-Spark plugs, Replace(All models except 2.0L TSFI, 4.2L FSI, and 3.6L V6 FSI). 2.0L is EOS last I checked and only for 07 and 08. The Maintenance Booklet covers Touareg, Eos, Rabbit, GTI, and Passat sedan and wagon.


----------

